# Element change and issue of new DEU



## aratofsomesort (7 May 2010)

I am in the process of changing DEU's from AF to Navy. From what I understand , I am entitled to a new uniform without using points.

 HOWEVER

Clothing stores is picking and choosing what I get. For example, I have a black tie from AF, already have parade boots and gloves are the same.

Am I not entitled to a COMPLETE issue of new  DEU as if I just enrolled?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 May 2010)

I _THINK_ you will only be issued what your are missing from your new element....


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2010)

I agree with NFLD Sapper.  There's no difference in the parade boots, tie, gloves.  Why should you get a complete new set for free?


----------



## armyvern (7 May 2010)

aratofsomesort said:
			
		

> I am in the process of changing DEU's from AF to Navy. From what I understand , I am entitled to a new uniform without using points.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> ...



Not for a change of environment. You are only entitled to be issued the DEU items that you have not yet recd your initial issue of. For example, if you went Army, you would get your ties without using your points as ours are green.

You already have your initial issue of black ties, boots etc.


----------

